# Problema con aspirador de mano Black&Decker, motor consume demasiado



## Sr. Kowi (Feb 11, 2021)

Hola a todos! Como saben, en estos tiempos uno para metido en la casa sin asomar la cabeza por miedo al bicho ese que anda haciendo matadera de gente! Así que de aburrimiento comencé a sacar todas las cosas malogradas para arreglar en casa. Tengo conocimientos muy muyyyy básicos de electrónica, y me puse a travesear una aspiradora que me habían regalado hace tiempo. Esta aspiradora es una Black & Decker modelo NW4820SPT-B2C que según especificaciones de su placa (sticker) trabaja a 4.8V y 150mA. 








Esta es una aspiradora manual inalámbrica, de esas que tienen pilas recargables. El dueño anterior me dijo que me la regalaba porque cada vez que cargaba la aspiradora cuando llegaba al 100% de carga, la comenzaba a usar y solo le duraba algo de 1 minuto a lo mucho 2 de uso, y que así no le servía. Recordé eso y quise comprobar lo que había dicho y cargué la aspiradora por algo de 1 hora y media, cargó al 100% y cuando la usé, efectivamente, solo me duró algo de un minuto unos segundos más. Mi primera impresión fue "son las baterías" así que pensé en sacarle las baterías y conectar el cargador directamente al motor, ya que el cargador era un pequeño transformador parecido a los que usan los celulares pero que trabajaba a 4.8V y tenia 150mA. 

La desarme, le retiré todas las baterías y antes de soldar los cables directamente al motor se me ocurrió hacer una prueba así simple, ósea solo sosteniendo con mis manos los cables del cargador a los bornes del motor y el motor solo zumbó, algo así como un ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.... pero no giro para nada, probé cambiando la polaridad y nada, igualito, volvió a zumbar nada más. Pensé que era el cargador que podía haber estado malogrado, pero no, si botaba bien sus 4.89V. Así que hice uso de mi magnifica estación hecha con una fuente de computadora (jajajajaj...) y le di el voltaje de 5V y arrancó el motor. 






Pero para poder saber su consumo exacto y así poder ponerle un cargador correcto, le medí el amperaje con una pinza amperimetrica y allí es donde esta el meollo de este post. Les pasó las fotos de las medidas que hice dándole 5V y 3.3V que son las salidas de la fuente de PC.









Con 5V consume 9.97A, y con 3.3V consume 6.37A, para nada lo que dice la placa, de 150mA, ahora entiendo porque es que las baterias solo duraban 1 minuto!

Le tome foto a la plaquita o mejor dicho a lo grabado del motor donde dice su modelo y su marca.





Creo que no se ve, pero de lo que logre ver dice lo siguiente:

Leshi Motor  (esta debe de ser la marca)
540s-63028  (este debe de ser el modelo)
4.8v         (este es el voltaje nominal)
160326 (supongo que este debe de ser el numero de serie)

No he logrado encontrar nada sobre ese motor, no se si alguien buscando mejor pueda encontrar algo.

Mis preguntas son las siguientes:

- ¿Es normal que un motor de 4.8V consuma tanto amperaje?
- ¿Puedo usar este motor con una fuente de PC, osea para suministrarle los 4.8V y ya que esas fuentes entregan hasta 15A, es seguro usar una fuente de PC para un motorcito asi? Mi hermano me dijo que podria ser que se recaliente demasiado y que explote el motor, o que haga corto y me queme la fuente de pc que voy a usar para suministrarle energia.
-¿Hay alguna forma de probar cuando un motor esta malogrado o quemado?

Si tienen algun concejo o algo que decirme, se los agradeceria mucho, y disculpen si es que les escribí mucho, pero suelo dar una referencia de lo que ha pasado para que los expertos entiendan y asi puedan darme una ayuda mas certera!

Mil gracias a todos, cuidense mucho y bendiciones!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2021)

No leí todo el tocho , demasiado extenso para mi gusto.



Sr. Kowi dijo:


> Con 5V consume 9.97A, y con 3.3V consume 6.37A, para nada lo que dice la placa, de 150mA


 

150mA es la corriente de carga a través de USB.



Sr. Kowi dijo:


> ¿Puedo usar este motor con una fuente de PC, osea para suministrarle los 4.8V y ya que esas fuentes entregan hasta 15A


 
Si , a lo sumo se apagará la fuente por protección , los motores consumen 8 veces mas durante el arranque , en ese caso habrá que poner una resistencia en serie o un PTC inrush . . .  a probar !


----------



## J2C (Feb 11, 2021)

Verifica bien por que las pinzas amperometricas por lo general se usan para medir corriente en Corriente Alterna, y tu motor funciona con Corriente Continua.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Technicus (Feb 11, 2021)

Los 150 mA es la corriente de carga, no el consumo del motor, cual debe consumir mucho más.
Dudo que con 150 mA en una hora se cargue a plena carga  ¿Qué tipo de batería utiliza?  

La pinza amperimétrica es para medir corriente alterna, no continua. Esa lectura debe ser errónea.
  ¿porqué no usas el amperímetro de la fuente?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 11, 2021)

Esa pinza UNI-T si mide DC de hecho quiero una 😍.
Hay que suponer que el motor tiene un devanado en corto

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 11, 2021

Otra cosa ya me diste su resistencia interna del motor si es muy baja o intentar abrirlo.
Los motores elevadores de vidrios a mí me consumían mucho por el polvo del carbón atorado solo era abrirlos y limpiarlos.
No sé si sea el caso.


----------



## Sr. Kowi (Feb 11, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Verifica bien por que las pinzas amperometricas por lo general se usan para medir corriente en Corriente Alterna, y tu motor funciona con Corriente Continua.
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


Esta pinza si mide corriente en DC, es una UNIT-210E, y en la foto como pueden apreciar se ve alli la medida en DC

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 11, 2021



Technicus dijo:


> Los 150 mA es la corriente de carga, no el consumo del motor, cual debe consumir mucho más.
> Dudo que con 150 mA en una hora se cargue a plena carga  ¿Qué tipo de batería utiliza?
> 
> La pinza amperimétrica es para medir corriente alterna, no continua. Esa lectura debe ser errónea.
> ¿porqué no usas el amperímetro de la fuente?


Usa de esas baterías 16850, tenia 6 baterías de esas.
La pinza con las que mostré las medidas si tiene para medir corriente en DC. No he usado el medidor de amperaje de la fuente porque no es tan preciso como el del la pinza amperimétrica, por eso.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Feb 11, 2021)

Esas aspiradoras llevan Baterias níquel-cadmio (Ni-Cd)...
Y creo les agarro el efecto memoria..


----------



## Sr. Kowi (Feb 11, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Esa pinza UNI-T si mide DC de hecho quiero una 😍.
> Hay que suponer que el motor tiene un devanado en corto
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 11, 2021
> ...


Como puedo medir las resistencias del motor? puedes explicarme por fa, soy como dije, aficionado y se lo basico.

Gracias


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 11, 2021)

Solo mide con el ohmetro de punta a punta de los bornes del motor debe medir como 20 o que 10 ohms si mide menos que eso puede que haya un corto en un embobinado.


----------



## Sr. Kowi (Feb 11, 2021)

Acabo de desarmar el motorcito, no pude separar el rotor del estator porque el eje que sobresale tiene unas muescas que no permite que el eje pase por el cojinete, asi que solo le he hechado WD-40, practicamente lo bañe, limpie el exceso, lo volvi a armar y medi de nuevo. Para 3.3V me da una corriente de 2.9A en lugar de los 6.37A que me daba antes, y para 5V me da una corriente de 3.9A en lugar de los 9.97A que me daba antes. Obviamente se ve una mejora, pero basta con eso? que me recomiendan? es mejor una limpieza bien bieeeeen a fondo? o ya mejor descarto el motor y busco uno similar?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 11, 2021)

🤔 normalmente el exceso de mugre es carga para el motor por qué lo frena.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 11, 2021

Otra cosa.
Black AND Decker en lo personal no me gusta son cosas muy simplonas, puede que así era de nueva que no duraban las pilas no es lo mismo un taladro inalámbrico marca skill que un Dewalt, nada que ver un taladro Makita a un black AND Decker es comparar un patín con un vehículo 4x4.
Lo mismo con las aspiradoras inalámbricas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 11, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Black AND Decker en lo personal no me gusta son cosas muy simplonas, puede que así era de nueva que no duraban las pilas no es lo mismo un taladro inalámbrico marca skill que un Dewalt, nada que ver un taladro Makita a un black AND Decker es comparar un patín con un vehículo 4x4.
> Lo mismo con las aspiradoras inalámbricas.


El asunto es muuuuy simple:
Skil, B&D y otras son herramientas para trabajo "semi-profesional" --> aguantan trabajo mas o menos pesado por corto tiempo y trabajo liviano en forma eterna. Por supuesto, tienen un costo intermedio que nos viene bien a los hobbistas y gente que la usa para cosas mas o menos normales y no de forma permanente.
De Walt, Makita y Bosch azul son herramientas "profesionales" que se aguantan cualquier trabajo, pesado o no, de forma permanente...y valen tres veces lo que cuestan las anteriores. Para los que hacemos pequeños trabajos en casa o para algun familiar...son muy costosas y difíciles de amortizar (cosa en la que nadie piensa), por que son un gasto muy elevado solo para hacer "show off" de lo que te compraste. Ahora, si las usas para trabajar, son irreemplazables por nunca te van a dejar colgado sin poder terminar un trabajo.
La decisión y el dinero son tuyos y podés hacer lo que quieras, pero a mí no me convencen con marcas que no puedo explotar económicamente.....por muy buenas que sean.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 11, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Solo mide con el ohmetro de punta a punta de los bornes del motor debe medir como 20 o que 10 ohms si mide menos que eso puede que haya un corto en un embobinado.


!Hola a todos , jo personalmente creo que eso debe medir algo en torno de 1 o 2 Ohmios como maximo !
La resistencia DC del hilo de cubre es muuuuy baja y no hay tanto hilo de cubre asi devanado en lo rotor para fornir una resistencia de decenas de Ohmios.
Lo que realmente si pasa es que la curriente nominal consumida por lo motor cuando andando es muuuy mas baja que cuando el si queda frenado ( parado).
Dai la enorme curriente de partida , en lo premero momento que lo motor es energizado  ese si queda parado (estactico) y en ese momento la curriente de partida es altisima si conparada a la curriente cuando el si queda en regime normal de funcionamento.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## anacforcelli (Mar 28, 2021)

Sr. Kowi dijo:


> Acabo de desarmar el motorcito, no pude separar el rotor del estator porque el eje que sobresale tiene unas muescas que no permite que el eje pase por el cojinete, asi que solo le he hechado WD-40, practicamente lo bañe, limpie el exceso, lo volvi a armar y medi de nuevo. Para 3.3V me da una corriente de 2.9A en lugar de los 6.37A que me daba antes, y para 5V me da una corriente de 3.9A en lugar de los 9.97A que me daba antes. Obviamente se ve una mejora, pero basta con eso? que me recomiendan? es mejor una limpieza bien bieeeeen a fondo? o ya mejor descarto el motor y busco uno similar?



Yo tengo el mismo problema, voy a cambiar las baterías por una de moto eléctrica (aquella de plomo ácido) de 6 V. El motor debe estar a consumir una corriente ok, ya que motores son unos glotones de corriente normalmente. El problema costuma ser con las baterías.

Vamos a ver lo que ocurre cuando yo cambiarlas, entonces le aviso aqui , y perdón por mi malo español, caso lo sea, pero soy de Brasil.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 28, 2021)

Digamos que la pinza no mide ruido, asi que mejor medir la corriente de ese "motor a chispas" con un shunt


----------



## efmariani (Sep 4, 2021)

Tengo el mismo modelo de aspiradora y motor en mi mano. Es normal el consumo que mostras. Si prestas atencion las "baterías" en realidad son capacitores. Por eso dura poco, pero es muy dificil que baterias te den esos Amper sin sufrir un gran desgaste.
La idea de la aspiradora es que la uses para aspirar los remanentes de polvo y de inmediato la dejes en la estacion de carga para el siguiente uso. En otras palabras, no esta pensada para uso continuo.
Podes isar una fuente de pc sin problemas, pero si te falla el motor o te queda medo bloqueado, el pico de arranque te puede dañar la fuente.
Si logras alguna solución posteala. 
Abrazo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2021)

Iría bien una lámpara automotor de filamentos en serie con la fuente de PC


----------



## unmonje (Sep 4, 2021)

Disculpen la intromisión.
Si es la primera vez que uno se ensarta con estos piratas de los inalámbricos de cualquier COSA , se acepta, pero sepan que, si quieren aspirar un vehículo al menos aceptablemente, razonable es que,  van a necesitar al menos 100 watts de potencia , para no sentirse defraudado y poder aspirar el GRUESO de la basura dentro de un auto con razonable poder de aspiración.
No hay magia, la potencia manda. Lo del adjunto es un juguete, hay mejores, pero al menos, es lo mas barato y podrán limpiar el auto muchas veces, si limpian la bolsa de residuos despues de cada limpieza.
Lo conectan al encendedor del auto y buenas noches.
Abrazos


----------

